# Free Money, well, CRC voucher



## Cubist (17 Dec 2012)

Chain reaction have various offers at the moment, with £5 off £50 spend, £15 off £100 etc, but they also sent me a voucher I'm not going to use, so if anyone wants a £10 off a £75 minimum spend in the next 12 days, shout up and I'll PM you the voucher code.


----------



## e-rider (19 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Chain reaction have various offers at the moment, with £5 off £50 spend, £15 off £100 etc, but they also sent me a voucher I'm not going to use, so if anyone wants a £10 off a £75 minimum spend in the next 12 days, shout up and I'll PM you the voucher code.


I have it, maybe it'll still work?


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2013)

e-rider said:


> I have it, maybe it'll still work?


If not, try this one
3NYCVIXQ


----------



## e-rider (20 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> If not, try this one
> 3NYCVIXQ


thanks very much - it worked


----------



## e-rider (9 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> Chain reaction have various offers at the moment, with £5 off £50 spend, £15 off £100 etc, but they also sent me a voucher I'm not going to use, so if anyone wants a £10 off a £75 minimum spend in the next 12 days, shout up and I'll PM you the voucher code.


hi, if you have anymore of these you could PM me - cheers!


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2013)

e-rider said:


> hi, if you have anymore of these you could PM me - cheers!


You see them posted up on Singletrackworld regularly. Otherwise, Evans and Halfords have big discounts this weekend.


----------

